
Show HN: Scalable Tic Tac Toe - thomasloh
https://dist-dreipwlmfi.now.sh/
======
philiphu
I won, and it said it was a tie. The board looked like:

o x x

o x o

o o x

~~~
pai
i won too, it says tie

o - x

x o x

o x o

~~~
pmtarantino
I won too and it said it lost because the next move made the CPU win, although
I won before. I think after the user move, the CPU automatically do its move
and check after that.

